# Lighting Suggestions for the Planted Tank



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yet another question. :help:

I'm looking into upgrading my lighting for my planted freshwater tank. It's a 75 gallon. Right now, there's a 40W light that came with the aquarium. I'd like to either add another light to this one, or replace it altogether. While researching, I found aquarium lights are apparently extremely expensive :shock: I want what is best for my fish (and plants), of course, but I keep thinking there surely must be a less expensive way to light my tank.

My goal is to get the light total to 150+ watts (that is including my current light, if I keep it) for under $150. I mean, if someone knows how I could spend 30 bucks and up my watts great! :mrgreen: But I don't think that'll happen. 

I basically know nothing about the lights other then what I've researched the past 2 weeks. Any suggestions as to brand, where-to-buy, type of light (T5 vs. led, for example), and how to purchase one for a more reasonable price would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance again!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had a couple of these for a few years now and they work really well...and at a very reasonable price.....

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123p.htm


----------



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

lohachata said:


> i have had a couple of these for a few years now and they work really well...and at a very reasonable price.....
> 
> http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123p.htm


Thank you! Those look like a great deal. I'll definitely keep them in mind when I go to purchase.


What do you think about using these lights?http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...-High-Bay-IBC-454-MV/202838871#specifications

I read on another forum that someone used this for their tank, but I'm leery of industrial lighting for an aquarium.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that would work fine with some modifications..or you could try one of these.....

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-4x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52305p.htm

already set up for an aquarium so you only have to place it and plug it in...
the price is pretty close when you consider that if you buy from your local home depot you will pay tax and have to use gas to go pick it up..the odyssea light also has moon lights and a splash guard to help protect the bulbs....


----------

